# Evitar caida de potencial.



## Bufanuvols (Ago 24, 2012)

Buenas a todos,
primero decir que siempre me ha gustado la electrónica y aunque no soy un completo neófito, tengo un conocimiento muy limitado, cosa que tengo la intención de ir remediando a partir de ahora. 

En fin, mi otro propósito de la llegada a este foro es que tengo un problema con un equípo de audio de un coche, y este es:
Es un equipo que lee la música de una memoria usb, por lo tanto cada vez que lo cambias hace una lectura completa de de esta (la memoria usb), la cual tarda como 5 minutos en la cual no puedes seleccionar música.
El caso es que por algún motivo la memoria que almacena estos datos en la unidad debe de ser volatil puesto que cada vez que se corta la corriente eléctrica los pierda, incluso aunque sea un segundo, y ahí está mi problema.
Cada vez que arranco el coche, se pone a leerlos otra vez y es un fastidio, he comprobado que aunque pare el motor y desconecte el contácto este no piede los datos, es sólo cuando arranco, por lo que medí con el polímetro, esto es debido a que cuando arrancas hay una caida de potencial en los bornes de la batería y, aunque es de unos pocos vóltios, es suficiente como para que pierda esta memória.
En fin, para evitar esto había pensado en poner un condensador, y mis dudas son:

- ¿estoy en lo cierto, con un condensador lo arreglaría?
- De ser así ¿que condensador necesitaría?

Huelga decir que la batería es de 12v

Muchas gracias y perdón por el tostón.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 24, 2012)

Amigo, en el caso de añadir un condensador, deberas agregar un diodo previo a este, con el fin de evitar el retorno de energia cuando aparece una brusca caida de tension en el arranque y demas.


----------



## Bufanuvols (Ago 24, 2012)

Gracias por la pronta respuesta, si, se me había olvidar comentar lo del diodo, gracias por el apunte.
Entonces, entiendo que es posible lo que comento, ¿no?
¿Que condensador me aconsejan?

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2012)

Me sumo a lo de Gudino Roberto Duberlin  y agrego que si el díodo es rápido , será mejor ya que tiene menor caida en directa.

Saludos !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 24, 2012)

Bufanuvols dijo:


> Gracias por la pronta respuesta, si, se me había olvidar comentar lo del diodo, gracias por el apunte.
> Entonces, entiendo que es posible lo que comento, ¿no?
> ¿Que condensador me aconsejan?
> 
> gracias


El valor del condensador dependera del consumo de la carga. Pero puedes probar empiricamente desde un valor digamos 4700uF.x 25V.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 24, 2012)

Todos los coches* tienen un relé que corta TODO cuando arrancas para que toda la corriente útil esté disponible para el motor de arranque, así que es normal que se apague la radio.
Lo que no es normal es lo que hace tu autoradio; el mío lee el usb o la memoria al momento, tarda bastante menos en reiniciar que cuando es un CD, es curioso.

Pues el condensador tendrá que ser de una capacidad respetable ya que el consumo será elevado, de decenas de de µF. Habría que calcular mas o menos.

*Los nuevos con start and stop supongo que no


----------



## Bufanuvols (Ago 25, 2012)

Hola, gracias a todos por responder, voy aclarando cosas...



Scooter dijo:


> Todos los coches* tienen un relé que corta TODO cuando arrancas para que toda la corriente útil esté disponible para el motor de arranque, así que es normal que se apague la radio.



Eso es lo que pensé yo, de hecho, mi coche apaga toda alimentación a elementos conectados al poco rato de quitar el contácto. Por eso la conecté directa a la bateria pensando que así solucionaría el problema y el resultado fué el mismo, entonces medí con el polímetro y verifiqué una caida de 2 o 3 voltios al arrancar (medido diréctamente a la batería, lo que me extraña es que con sólo esa caida ya reinicie la lectura del usb. Pero debe de ser así puesto que si paro el coche totalmente (quito el contácto) y a las horas vuelvo a poner el contácto no ha reiniciado. Lo más curioso de todo es que ni las presintonias ni ajustes se borran, pero los datos del usb si... 

En cuanto al condensador, he estado haciendo pruebas con el Multisim, y vaya por delante que no tengo mucha idea, pero se me antoja que con un condensador de 4700uF como me aconseja Gudino, igual se me queda corto porque la descarga, aunque he medido con el consumo de 1w (que me parece excesivo para una autorádio apagada), cae el potencial en cuestión de medio segundo, y el coche tarda un poco más en arrancar.

Llevo un lio...

Gracias a todos


----------



## Bufanuvols (Ago 25, 2012)

Bien, he investigado un poco más y creo que con un condensador de 9000uf sería suficiente, he estimado (me lo he inventado, vamos) un consumo de la rádio en "stanby" de 1w que en 12v serían 83mA (si me cuelo en algo espero que me corrijáis).

En fin, así es como he calculado que quedaría el montaje:



Creéis que funcionará, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y paciencia.

Pd.: Por cierto, debéria de cargar el condensador a través de una resistencia?

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola Bufanuvols, esas cosas hay que probarlas en la práctica, porque hay muchos más elementos en la vida real que los que podés incorporar en un simulador. En sí el circuito está bien. Tené en cuenta que el diodo tiene que aguantar el paso de la corriente de la radio andando. Hacé la prueba con dos capacitores de 4.700uF x 16V en paralelo o uno de 10.000 uF a ver qué pasa. Después seguimos pensando.  El anterior post tuyo fue a Moderación por la norma 2.7.
Saludos C


----------



## Bufanuvols (Ago 30, 2012)

ok, muchas gracias crimson, así lo haré, ya os contaré.
No sabía lo del post a moderación, sólo decir que no lo hice a propósito, estoy leyendo todo lo que puedo para aprender e iba poniendo cosas según iba aprendiendo. Siento las molestias.

Un saludo


----------

